# Education help



## PhilBell (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Everyone

Loking for a bit advice if ayone can assist.

I am hoping to immigrate when my son completes his standard grade exams in scotland. What i am wondering is if it will be better to immigrate prior to his examinations or should we staystay untill he completes his highers.

I really dont want to mess his education up and any advice would be greatly recieved

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

PhilBell said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Loking for a bit advice if ayone can assist.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I'm being thick, but what year is he in and how old is he? I don't know what standard grade exams are.

If his exams were GCSE's or A levels, or even if he is maybe a teenager, I would say it would be better if he completed the exams in Scotland. That would leave more options open for his further education.

If he is much younger, probably it won't make that much difference if he does the exams there or here, unless you want to keep him in a British Education system in Canada, eg, the IB program. If you plan to live in Canada permanently, though, I don't see any particular benefit to him completing his exams in Scotland before you emigrate


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

PhilBell said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Loking for a bit advice if ayone can assist.
> 
> ...



Hello there,

If it's any help at all we are moving out to Canada next June, once our son has completed his GCSE exams. We felt that it would be unfair to pluck him out of education here as he has chosen his options and it would be far more confusing for him to start all over again in Canada at this stage. Also, we figured that all his friends will be going off in their different directions once the exams are completed, so it would be a much more 'natural' break in proceedings for him. Our greatest fear is that he will not be happy, so we'll do anything we can to ease what is potentially a very difficult time for him and us. My theory is if the kids are happy, it usually follows that the adults will be too.

Just my opinion, hope it helps.


----------

